# Wireless constantly disconnects when downloading



## The Crow (Feb 9, 2013)

Hello guys,

My wireless connection constantly disconnects when I download something (steam, torrent, something via web browsers or something else)
My router is NETGEAR WGR614v9. It seems like it disconnects only when downloading something.

Its firmware version is 1.0.9_1.0.2. It seems pretty old. If I update the firmware, does it fix my problem?


----------



## Bo$$ (Feb 9, 2013)

Hi, Welcome to the forum 

I highly doubt it's your router, maybe it's your PC? if you've already checked it please let me know
What Wifi adapter does your computer have inside it? also how far away are you from the router?


here is the most recent firmware: http://kb.netgear.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/11974/~/wgr614v9-firmware-version-1.2.24


----------



## The Crow (Feb 9, 2013)

Bo$$ said:


> Hi, Welcome to the forum
> 
> I highly doubt it's your router, maybe it's your PC? if you've already checked it please let me know
> What Wifi adapter does your computer have inside it? also how far away are you from the router?
> ...



I have a Acer Aspire 5951G laptop therefore its wireless adapter is Intel Centrino Advanced-n 6205 wireless adapter.

It's not at all far away from the router. Signal power is pretty good so I don't think it's related to the distance.


----------



## Jetster (Feb 9, 2013)

Wire directly to the router to see if the problems goes away. Then directly to the modem. O its G get a new router and nic


----------



## Mussels (Feb 9, 2013)

crows post got stuck in the moderation qeue, just approved it.


its either your router crashing, OR your wifi adaptor crashing. please try a different wifi adaptor/device.

if torrents are the primary cause, lower the amount of connections it makes. i use 20 connections and still manage 1MB/s in torrents, without affecting my wifi N network.


----------



## remixedcat (Feb 9, 2013)

Please also ensure that you are not communicating on a congested wireless channel.

download InSSIDer for your laptop and it will show you the channels in use.

switch the channel to one that your neighbors aren't using and see if that helps.


----------



## The Crow (Feb 9, 2013)

I just tried updating my wireless adapter in my laptop but it says it's already updated and have the latest version.

Then I changed the channel from auto to 11 in the router settings as you recommended. Now it seems working fine.

Now I am not considering updating my firmware since it's working fine. If the problem persists, I'll later try it.

Thanks for the answers. You have been of great assistance.


----------



## remixedcat (Feb 9, 2013)

Glad to be  of assistance!!


----------



## Jetster (Feb 10, 2013)

http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=4181297&Sku=T156-2430


----------

